
'Shark Tank'-funded food sensitivity test is medically dubious, experts say - ilamont
https://www.statnews.com/2018/01/23/everlywell-food-sensitivity-test/
======
jostmey
I have no way to assess the accuracy for the food test. But after a quick look
at the company website, I saw only one employee with a degree in medicine or
biology. But there are 4 software engineers! I would be a little concerned
that the company's expertise is imbalanced and that it does not even have the
people necessary to evaluate its own product at a scientific level

